# 'Show Name Ideas?'



## Razzamatazz (Nov 3, 2013)

Soo, this is a question from a friend 

"Hi there, I have just brought a horse called Ruby, and I would like to come up with a clever show name as there is none on her passport ect..

She is 15hh, Skewbald mare. I will be competing in Hunter Trials and Ode's mostly, so was just wondering if any clever show name suggestions  Doesn't have to include the name 'Ruby' in at all

So Far, I have the names:
Ruby Red
Red Ruby
Little Red Riding hood
Ruby Tuesday

Any suggestions or if you like any of those names, Thanks" 

Sorry about no pic, she doesn't want one on here  Thanks


----------



## kefira28 (Sep 23, 2014)

Ruby Red Lipstick
Glimmering Ruby 
Ruby Spark
A Flash of Spark
Pretty Chiqua
Ruby Lane
Above Rubies
Rubies and Diamonds
Absolute Sparkle

Some ideas. I had better ones last night and should have wrote them down while they came to me!


----------



## ducky123 (May 27, 2014)

ruby slippers


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Rhapsody in Red
Scarlet Rhapsody
Scarlet Thread
Rubis
Red Raven
National Ruby
International Ruby
Paint the Wind
Paint the Wild
Painted Red


----------

